# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Alban Skënderaj

## Davius

> Duartrokitjet e publikut gjate interpretimit te Albanit, patjeter duhet ti kene kujtuar disa kengetareve "BIG" se ka duartrokitje dhe DUARTROKITJE...
> 
> Nuk di nese eshte koeçidence apo jo, por te gjitha festivalet po i japin te njejtit kengetar dhe çmimin e publikut (Internetit) dhe çmimin kryesor.
> 
> Ne TopFest i fitoi Albani me "Vetem ti", e njejta gje ndodhi edhe vjet ne disa festivale vendase...tani ose publiku o bo shume profesional, ose keta profesionalet jane bo shume street!


Cka mendoni valle ju per kete kengetare qe ne Maqedoni eshte nje hit i vertete dhe cdo kund mund te ndegjohet si ne Radio, TV, kaffeteri dhe cdo kund tjeter.

Nje yll i muzikes se lehte rock po ngjitet shkalleve te te madhit Elton Deda shpresojme ne dite me te mira per te dhe per te gjithe muziken e lehte rock me tingujt e kitares...

Bravo Alban, meriton levdata, sa mire te na prezentoje ne EuroVision me kete ze te njome dhe jo "AJO" Ledina....

----------


## Prototype

kur isha ne shqiperi e degjova kengen e tij dhe me pelqeu shume urime Albanit   ....
ajo ledina nuk ishte  e keqe davius  :shkelje syri:

----------


## BvizioN

Kenga e tij Vetem ti eshte nje nga balladat me te bukura Shqiptare qe kam degjuar. Vendi i pare ne Top Feste i takonte me plot merite

Degjoje direkt ketu kengen *Vetem ti* 

Teksti i kenges...

*Alban Skenderaj - Vetem ti* 

Me mire te kisha une nje shkemb, 
dhe dallget te rrihnin kohen qe sme dhemb, 
mbase me mire do te ishte te kisha une nje mal, 
diellin me rreze te me griste kemishen e bardhe. 

Edhe me mire do te ishte te kisha une nje peme, 
me fruta e gjethe te blerta qe kurre te mos bien, 
me mire akoma do te ishte te kisha une nje kenge, 
qe tinguj dhe nota te thurja per ty ne cdo vend. 

Por une e di, 
e dashur kam nje detyrim, 
gjithmone me ty, 
ne lindje perendim. 

Jo smund te jem, 
as shkemb, as mal, as peme, 
thjesht nje njeri, 
per ty une do te jem. 

Se ti je motiv i jetes sime, 
dhe per ty do te jetoj, 
ti me mban te fle pa mendime, 
vetem ty, une enderroj. 

Sikur te isha une nje vend qielli ne toke, 
zemren tende do te vija une te lundroja, 
dhe nje yll te isha me dienj e drite ne sy, 
driten time gjithe, une do ta falja ty, 
ty vetem ty, 
ty vetem ty, 
ty gjithmone ty, 
ty vetem ty. 

Por une e di, 
tani cdo gje ka nje kuptim, 
eshte thjesht nje ndjenje, 
pa fund pa perendim, 
tani po mund te jem, 
dhe shkemb dhe mal dhe peme, 
gjithcka per ty, 
per ty une do te jem. 

E ti je motiv i jetes time, 
dhe per ty, vec per ty do te jetoj, 
ti me mban te fle, 
ti me mban te fle, 
pa mendime, 
pa mendime, 
vetem ty, 
vetem ty, 
une enderroj.

----------


## StormAngel

Sot rastesisht e ndegjova kengen ne kafe me nje shoqe.
Shume e thjeshte, edhe shume domethenese.
Ne fakt, aty nga fundi ka bere cik gabim per mendimin tim qe ka shkuar me tonalitet te ulet, pasi qe te ishte me seren ritmi, do merrte komplet epitetin kenge madheshtore kjo e Albanit. Mirepo, edhe keshtu nuk eshte keq, ne fakt eshte shume mire. Degjova nga shoqja se ai vet e ka bere komplet kengen, e vertete kjo? Nqs po, atehere hallall Albanit, me te vertete.
Shpresoj te ndegjoj kenge poashtu te bukura si kjo edhe ne te ardhmen.
Pune te mbare Alban

----------


## marsela

_E degjova kengen nderkohe qe lexoja tekstin ktu....S'kam ce perseris me,per mua eshte e mrekullueshme, fjalet, muzika, zeri..Bravo Albanit..!_

----------


## BvizioN

Albani eshte i vetmi kengetar i cili direkt mbas marrjes se çmimit ne nje festival te njohur ka arritur te realizoj nje album.Kjo eshte nje metode shume e njohur dhe e perdorur (shume efikase komercialisht) ne tregun muzikor perendimor. 
Sapo nje kengetar merr nje çmim apo vlersohet ne media, pak jave apo muaj me vone i publikojne albumin.Hekuri rrihet sa eshte i nxehte thote populli apo jo? (jemi te zgjuar ne lol) Albumi ka perfunduar dhe pritet te dale ne qarkullim nga mezi i muajit korrik.Ky album do te shoqerohet edhe me nje video muzikore e cila eshte xhiruar ne Rome per kengen "Thirrje e deshperuar".Doni me per Albanin? 

Perse nuk i beni nje vizite tek *www.AlbanSkenderaj.com*
Shkeputur nga Albaniac.com

----------


## Kinezja

Alban Skenderaj eshte zeri me i embel qe ka dalur ne skenen tone ne kohe te fundit. Besojme se me talentin e tij do te ngjitet majave te "ARTIT SHQIPTAR" ...

PS:
Vetem tiiiiii

----------


## Kinezja

Engjëll  :buzeqeshje:  ... ...

----------


## Kinezja

Engjell qe jeton ne Tokë! ... ...   :xhemla:

----------


## elen

SHUME ze i mire dhe teksti me kuptim.Rastesisht bleva cd ne Sarande dhe me pelqeu shume.Quhej Hite shqiptare dhe eshte disk  fantastik.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Kenga e tij Vetem ti eshte nje nga balladat me te bukura Shqiptare qe kam degjuar. Vendi i pare ne Top Feste i takonte me plot merite
> 
> Degjoje direkt ketu kengen *Vetem ti* 
> 
> Teksti i kenges...
> 
> *Alban Skenderaj - Vetem ti* 
> 
> Me mire te kisha une nje shkemb, 
> ...


po i boj ca korrigjime tekstit  :ngerdheshje:  meqe e kom sh qef jo per gjo

Me mire te kisha une nje shkemb 
dhe dallget te rrihnin ne koken qe s'me dhemb
Nese me mire do te ishte te kisha une nje mal
dielli me rreze te me griste kemishen e bardhe

Edhe me mire do te ishte te kisha une nje peme
me fruta e gjethe te blerta qe kur te mos bien
me mire akoma do te ishte te kisha une nje kenge
tinguj e nota te mbidhja ne cdo vend

Por une e di, e dashur kam nje detyrim
gjithmone me ty,ne lindje perendim
jo s'mund te jem as shkemb, as mal, as peme
thjesht nje njeri per ty une do te jem

Se ti je motiv i jetes time
vec per ty do te jetoj
ti me ben te fle pa mendime
vetem ty une enderroj

Sikur te isha nje cop qielli i ftohte 
ne zemren tende do vija une te lundroja
edhe nje yll te isha me diellin drite ne sy
driten time te gjithen do te ta falja ty

Ty Vetem ty
ty vetem ty 
ty gjithmone ty
ty vetem ty

Por une  e di 
tani cdo gje ka nje kuptim 
eshte thjesht nje ndjenje pa fund pa perendim
tani po mund te jem dhe shkemb dhe mal dhe peme
Gjithcka per ty, per ty une do te jem 

Se ti je motivi i jetes time 
vec per ty do te jetoj 
ti me ben te fle pa mendime
vetem ty une enderroj

----------


## BvizioN

**************************************************  **************

*Rezarta ÇOLLAKU*  





      Alban Skënderaj, një emër që të gjithë e njohin dhe admirojnë, u shfaq kohët e fundit si këngëtar me anë të spektaklit Top-Fest, nga ku doli fitimtar, jo vetëm për faktin se mori çmimin e parë, por sepse arriti të hyjë në brendësinë e çdo të riu shqiptar, që sot e duartroket dhe buzëqesh apo ndjen, kur ai përcjell tek ata, tingujt e muzikës që krijon vetë. Albani ka lindur në qytetin e Lushnjës, në 20 prill të vitit 1982. Me origjinë Albani është nga Vlora, por ka lindur në këtë qytet, pasi babai i tij gjatë asaj periudhe punonte në Lushnjë.Në moshën 15-vjeçare është larguar nga Shqipëria për në Itali, ku ka gati nëntë vjet që banon në Pistoja afër FirencesËshtë tip që i pëlqen natyra dhe beson se çelësi i sukesit të tij është për faktin se, prezantohet tek publiku për atë që është në të vërtetë. 




*- Një këngë me titull Vetëm ty, një çmim triumfues mbi të tjerët dhe emri juaj dëgjohej dhe adhurohej kudo. Sa e prisnit këtë dhe çfarë ndjesish ju shkaktoi ky fakt?*  
- Nuk e prisja shumë, por normalisht edhe e prisja, duke qenë se jam tip optimist. Nuk them se e prisja, sepse jam egoist, por sepse siç e thashë dhe më lart, besoj në optimizmin tim. Shpresoja shumë që mund të bëja sadopak sukses dhe se kënga mund të pëlqehej, por asnjëherë nuk e kisha menduar që do të kishte këto dimensione. Për mua, kjo ishte diçka shumë e mrekullueshme, madje ende edhe sot, vazhdoj të mendoj dhe të mos më besohet se kjo ka ndodhur. Megjithatë, ky ishte drejtimi që mori dhe unë e pres më se miri dhe i lumtur. Ky sukses më jep forcë për të vazhduar këtë rrugë që kam nisur. Fitoj. falë kësaj edhe më tepër fuqi për të shkruar dhe për të bërë këngë të reja, sepse një fakt i tillë të ndihmon shumë. Ka njerëz që mbase nuk kanë sukses me këngët e para që prezantohen dhe normalisht, vullneti duhet ushqyer dhe të ketë një bazë. Prandaj edhe e ritheksoj se, fakti që kënga ime rezultoi e sukseshme është një forcë e madhe për mua. 


*- Alban, si lindi tek ju ideja që të merrnit pjesë në Top-Fest, duke qenë së në atë kohë ndodheshit në Itali?* 


- Unë nuk e njihja spektaklin Top-Fest, sepse duke qenë se jetoja në Itali isha shumë i shkëputur me botën artistike dhe televizive të Shqipërisë. Më kishin folur shumë mirë për këtë spektakël, i cili ndiqej shumë nga të rinjtë dhe konsiderohej modern. Rrjedhimisht, mendova të sillja një këngë në Top-Fest, madje kam qenë i pari që e kam sjellë këngën, që në muajin shtator. Më pas në dhejtor, më morën në telefon dhe erdha e konkurova. Kisha vërtet fat që konkurova në Top-Fest, sepse ndiqet shumë dhe i jep mundësinë kujtdo që të ngjitet në skenë, të prezantojë veten përpara shumë njerëzve, sepse është një festival për të rinjtë dhe kombëtar, i cili mbledh këngëtarë nga i gjithë vendi dhe nga ata që ndodhen jashtë. Top-Fest, ka një sistem që është shumë i mirë dhe frytdhënës për këdo dhe në të njëjtën kohë është i rregullt, konçiz dhe i ndershëm. Kjo është ajo që unë vlerësoj vërtet shumë, sepse edhe në Top-Fest 3 nëse do të zhvillohet, nuk do të marin pjesë vetëm këngëtarë të afirmuar, por të gjithë ata që mund ta shfrytëzojnë këtë mundësi për të shpalosur talentin e tyre dhe të tregojnë që duan të bëjnë diçka të bukur. 


*- Dimë që kënga "Vetëm ti" është shkruar nga ju. A ka në të, një hitori të vërtetë, pasi thuhet se ja keni dedikuar një vajze në veçanti?*  


- E kam shkruar vetë tekstin e këngës dhe të njëjtën gjë kam bërë, pak a shumë me këngët e tjera të albumit që do të nxjerr. Me këngët e mia jam marrë vetë, duke përfshirë këtu, muzikën dhe tekstin. Deri tani nuk kam bërë bashkëpunime apo kombinime me të tjerë. Ideja ka lindur thjesht. Doja të shprehja diçka ishte një moment, një periudhë e tillë. Nuk e di, kush ka thënë që ja kam dedikuar një vajze në veçanti, por unë e kam thënë edhe herë të tjera që kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Unë do të dëshiroja shumë të thoja që ja kam dedikuar një vajze. Kjo, madje është edhe e lehtë për t'u thënë, sepse është vërtet diçka shumë e bukur të thuash se ja kam dedikuar një vajze që e kam dashur shumë, etj. Por realisht, nuk është kështu. Kjo këngë dhe ky tekst, ka qenë thjesht për të shprehur ndjenja që në jetë të pushtojnë, pasi njeriu do gjithmonë të jetë i dashuruar. Gjithashtu edhe kur nuk e ke diçka apo këtë ndjenjë, fillon e ëndërron. Kështu ka qenë. Kjo këngë ka qenë një ëndërrim, një imagjinim. Mbase do të vijë një ditë që do t'ia dedikoj të gjithën një vajze. 


*- Cilat janë ato momente kur Albani ndihet më i frymëzuar?*  


- Momentet kur ndihem më i frymëzuar janë, mbase kur jam vetëm, apo kur dëgjoj ndonjë koncert live në ndonjë lokal të vogël, ku nuk ka shumë njerëz. Është vetë muzika që më bën mua të frymëzohem, vetë tingujt, vetë instrumentet. Gjithashtu, varet edhe me ditë, kur nuk ke shumë gjëra për të bërë. Në Itali, kjo më ndodh më shpesh, sepse këtu jam gjithmonë në lëvizje. Ndërsa kur shkoj në Itali, i vihem muzikës dhe gjërat e tjera i lë pak mbrapa. Tani për tani, këtu në Shqipëri është pak më e vështirë në këtë periudhë, sepse jam marrë me gjëra më praktike, me kontrata, me albume, me video, reklama, koncerte, intervista, etj. Normalisht, nuk jam aq i qetë, sa të kem ndonjë frymëzim të veçantë. 


*- Kë shikonit si rivalin më të fortë në "Top-Fest"?* 


- Është pak si banale të them që nuk shihja asnjë rival, sepse kështu thonë të gjithë. Por, me të vërtetë unë nuk ndieja rivalitet. Unë kështu e llogjikoj dhe e ndjej muzikën. Muzikën e shoh shumë thellë, jo si personale për të krijuar rivalë. Mbase kjo ndodh ngaqë unë i shkruaj vetë këngët e mia. Nuk shikoj rival, sepse çdo këngë, çdo muzikë që dikush këndon apo bën është personale dhe nuk mund ta krahasosh me një tjetër. Në "Top-Fest" kishte këngë shumë të mira. Normalisht të gjithë patën dhe morën meritat e tyre dhe u vlerësuan për këngët që prezantuan. Nuk pata rival. Unë e kam thënë edhe shumë herë të tjera, që dëshira ime më e madhe ishte të merrja pjesë në natën finale dhe kjo u realizua. E them me të vërtetë që nuk më interesonte nëse do të fitoja apo jo. Kohët e fundit të spektaklit "Top-Fest", po mendoja se kisha fituar, në kuptimin, sepse pashë që kënga kishte bërë shumë sukses, njerëzit e kërkonin shumë dhe më bëheshin shumë komplimente. Kjo e fundit, për mua është fitore. Kjo është fitorja më e madhe për artistin, e cila mbetet gjithmonë dhe nuk fshihet kurrë. Kështu që nuk e kam parë me syrin e rivalitetit. Mbase me kalimin e kohës do të bëhem edhe unë kështu, por tani për tani, ndihem pak më i pastër nga këto ndjesi. 


*- Cili është mendimi juaj në lidhje me rrymat më të fundit që po hyjnë në Shqipëri dhe për muzikën që po krijohet?*  


- Në Shqipëri shumë gjëra po ndryshojnë, sidomos duke u bazuar në këto 5-6 vitet e fundit, ku dhe vetë ndryshimet janë të dukshme. Nuk mund të them dot, që gjërat po shkojnë për keq, por përkundrazi kanë hyrë në një rrugë shumë të mirë. Po hapen rryma të reja. Po ndahen preferencat. Megjithatë, sërish është një tabu e cila do thyer. Njerëzit janë edhe pak të lodhur nga këngët banale, këngët e lehta, të cilat vlerësohen më shumë për fizikun dhe për personin që i këndon, se sa për mënyrën se si këndon, për fjalët që thonë, apo për muzikën që është bërë. Më shumë po shohim që funksionon një videoklip, sesa një këngë. Kjo është gjëja më e keqe, kur shihet aspekti i jashtëm, ndërkohë që duhet parë sesa vlen me të vërtetë dikush si këngëtar. Megjithatë edhe njerëzit janë lodhur dhe kjo gjë po ndryshon me kohën. Njerëzit po fillojnë dhe po vlerësojnë më shumë, këngët, zërat e këngëtarëve, muzikën, tekstet dhe elementet më thelbësorë. Unë shpresoj të jap një kontribut sado të vogël, për t'u munduar të ndryshoj këtë, që mund ta quaj "sistem". Ka ndryshuar, por normalisht në krahasim me europën jemi akoma pak mbrapa, por kam dëgjuar shumë rryma të reja. Këtu në Shqipëri është e vështirë të luhet muzika me kitarë, tip rroku, apo ndryshe nga ato këngët që janë shumë komerciale. Mungon ende shumë muzika origjinale. Është kjo e fundit, ajo që e përcakton një këngëtar si personazh në art, të paktën mund të them që këtu rryma perëndimore është më pak prezente apo rrymat e vërteta shqiptare. Shoh që tani bazohen shumë, tek rryma të tjera që janë më tepër për t'u kërcyer. Unë si Alban, ndiej që po ndryshon dhe me kalimin e kohës do të ndryshojë edhe më shumë. Ka shumë grupe dhe këngëtarë të rinj shqiptarë që janë shumë premtues. 


*- Jeni duke përgatitur ndonjë videoklip?*  


- Unë sapo e kam mbaruar një videoklip. Nuk e di se si ka dalë. E kam bërë me forcat e mia. Them se idetë janë të mira, ndërsa për realizimin ende nuk mund të flas, pasi akoma nuk e di se si është. Kam bërë vetëm xhirimet, por nuk kam parë se si ka vajtur faza e montazhit. Videoklipi duhet të vijë këto ditë. Shpresoj të dalë diçka e bukur. Në videoklip kam realizuar një këngë të re të albumit, që do të dalë bashkë me albumin. Është një këngë që unë e dua shumë dhe që mbase është më e preferuara nga albumi im. Titullohet "Thirrje e dëshpëruar". Në të nuk flitet as për dashurinë, as për situata melankolike. Është pak më reale. Flet për një temë sociale, për njerëzit në përgjithësi në të gjithë botën, të cilët kanë pasur shumë vështirësi në jetë, për faktin e vetëm se kanë lindur në një vend dhe jo në një tjetër. Kjo ka qenë diferenca. Albumi titullohet "Fllad në shkretëtirë". 


*- Pse pikërisht "Fllad në shkretëtirë"?* 


- Mund të interpretohet në shumë mënyra. Unë e interpretoj në mënyrën time, në kuptimin që vërtet kështu ka ardhur ky album në jetën time. Erdhi në një moment ku gjërat vinin në një drejtim që nuk dihej dhe në të njëjtën kohë në të gjitha drejtimet. Nuk kisha shumë pikësynime, nuk dija çfarë do të bëja dhe për mua ishte periudhë pak konfuze. Fillova të shkruaja disa këngë. I thashë vetes se do bëja një album dhe në një mënyrë, këto ma kanë ndryshuar jetën, sepse i jam futur kësaj bote me të dyja këmbët, si dhe kam mësuar shumë, kam punuar shumë në studio dhe kam bërë eksperienca në të kënduar. Kështu që ka ardhur tamam si një "fllad" ky album tek unë. 


*- Gjatë kësaj kohe me çfarë jeni marrë?*  


-Për një farë periudhe, kam qenë në Kosovë për të vizituar këtë vend edhe miqtë e mi që ndodhen atje. Qëndrova atje për disa ditë. U ktheva tani për të sjellë albumin, pasi jam marrë shumë me kopertinën e tij dhe me fotot. Shpresoj se do të dalë në datën 1 apo 2 gusht. Kam qenë pak nëpër Shqipëri. Në dy-tre vende, kam qenë prezent në koncerte të vogla që janë zhvilluar, kam marrë disa ftesa, kamfituar më shumë eksperiencë dhe më e rëndësishmja është se, kam qenë në kontakt me njerëzit. 


*- Në Itali me çfarë jeni marrë?* 


- Unë kam shkuar atje në moshë të vogël. Kam punuar dhe studiuar gjithmonë në të njëjtën kohë. Kam studiuar në një shkollë profesionale për Hoteleri-Turizëm. Më vonë e kam lënë këtë degë, sepse më duhej shumë të lëvizja për të bërë karrierë. Me vëllezërit e mi kemi hapur një dyqan mobilerish tip antikuariat. Kam punuar në të njëjtën kohë edhe si infermier terapist në një qendër, pasi kam bërë një kurs për këtë zanat. madje tani nuk jam shkëputur ende nga puna, por kam marrë leje deri në muajin shtator. Atje banoj në qytetin që quhet Pistoja, i cili është ngjitur me Firencen. 


*- Shikoni ndryshim me të rinjë atje dhe këtu. Ku ndiheni më rehat?*  


- Një ndjenjë shumë e mirë që unë kam gjithmonë dhe që në këto vite nuk më është zbehur, për faktin se atje jam rritur dhe kam kaluar adoleshencën është se, sa herë që unë vij këtu, ndihem në shtëpi. Kjo më bën të ndihem i lumtur, sepse nuk e kam humbur absolutisht ndjenjën e të qenit shqiptar. Normalisht ndihem më mirë në Shqipëri për disa aspkete dhe më mirë në Itali për disa aspekte të tjera. Ajo që vlen është se, në Shqipëri ndihem gjithmonë në shtëpi. 


*- Si do ta përshkruanit veten, Çfarë tipi jeni, çfarë karakteri keni?*  


- Nuk jam supermen. Jam një djalë shumë i thjeshtë. Kam miqësinë dhe shoqërinë time, të metat dhe të mirat e mia. Në karakter, nuk di si ta përcaktoj veten. Ka raste kur jam melankolik apo romantik, në raste të tjera më pëlqen të bëj zhurmë apo të lëviz. Më pëlqen të udhëtoj, më pëlqen aventura, të bëj miqësi të reja. Varet nga momenti dhe periudha në të cilën ndodhem. 


*- Çfarë vlerësoni më shumë tek vetja dhe për çfarë thoni ndonjëherë, "më mirë mos ta kisha këtë"?*  


- Tek vetja vlerësoj faktin që jam delikat me njerëzit. Mundohem gjithmonë t'i kuptoj dhe mos të jap për ta menjëherë një gjykim. Këtë mbase ma ka mësuar jeta. Di të ambientohem me të gjitha situatat dhe tipat e njerëzve. Një gjë që do të doja të mos kisha, ndoshta pikërisht këtë (qesh), sepse jam shumë delikat me njerëzit dhe i ndjeshëm. 


*- Të gjithë e dimë se për vajzat këtu jeni ndër më të preferuarit. Çfarë do të thotë kjo për ju? Sa ju pëlqen dhe sa herë ju shqetëson, mbase edhe me ndonjë sms të tepruar?*  


- Jo, kam mësuar këtë metodën e ndërrimit të numrave, kështu që kjo tani për tani nuk është ndonjë problem i madh. Gjithashtu, siç thashë edhe më lart, pak a shumë di ta menaxhoj situatën. Normalisht, më bëhet qejfi nëse më preferojnë, pasi jam djalë i ri dhe vajzat i pëlqej shumë. Për këtë jam i lumtur deri tani. Ka shumë pak kohë që ka nisur kjo preferencë, kështu që e lemë të vendosë koha se si do të vejë. Mbase mund të vijë një ditë që kjo gjë mund të më lodhë, por tani për tani, për këtë jam i lumtur, do të gënjeja po të thoja të kundërtën. Faktikisht, nuk e di sesa vajzat më kanë qejf, shpresoj të më vlerësojnë edhe për këngët që bëj dhe mënyrën se si këndoj. 


*- A është Albani i dashuruar?*  


- Ka momente ndonjëherë që këtë nuk di ta përcaktosh me saktësi dhe nuk është mirë që tani të jap një përgjigjje. Frekuentohem me një vajzë, por është ende herët të flas për dashurinë, sepse as vetë nuk e di mirë. Pëlqej dikë dhe ndihem mirë me të. 


-* Si ju pëlqen ta kaloni kohën e lirë?* 


- Më pëlqen shumë natyra. Më pëlqen të rri me miqtë e mi, të pi diçka dhe të bisedoj me ta. Preferoj vende ku nuk është rrëmujë dhe e mbipopulluar me njerëz edhe pse në disa raste,kjo më pëlqen shumë. Ndonjëherë më pëlqen të shkoj në lokale apo diskoteka, por zakonisht preferoj ta kaloj kohën time të lirë, në vende ku ka shumë natyrë. Ndonjëherë në kohën e lirë merrem me muzikë, marr kitarën dhe provoj të bëj diçka të re, sigurisht të jem pranë një vajze. Pse jo? 


*- Deri tani, cila është "çmenduria " më e madhe që keni bërë?*  


- Ka qenë çmenduri, por në të njëjtën kohë ka qenë edhe gjëja më e rëndësishme e jetës sime. Po flas për largimin tim nga Shqipëria. Isha i vogël, vetëm me një shokun tim, kur u nisëm për në Itali, pa i thënë gjë asnjeriu. Kam hipur në një anije rastësisht. Kur e kujtoj sot është një çmenduri e madhe, nuk do ta ribëja, por në të njëjtën kohë them se pikërisht kjo "çmenduri" e ka ndryshuar jetën time totalisht. Ka qenë një çmenduri që ja ka vlejtur. 


*- Cili mendoni se ka qenë çelësi i suksesit tuaj?* 


- Mbase është se, ajo që unë bëj, pasyron atë që unë jam. Fakti që i shkruaj dhe i kompozoj vetë këngët e mia është një mënyrë që me të vërtetë e krijon një personazh në 360 gradë. Ndoshta mund të jetë edhe fakti se, unë u le gjithmonë portat hapur njerëzve, pra nuk e kërkoj shumë suksesin. Mbase ky është çelësi i suksesit tim, sepse nuk jam dëshpërimisht në kërkim të suksesit. Kam shumë opsione për jetën time. Muzika ëshë një ndër to. Tani për tani e quaj pasion dhe nëse do të kthehet në profesion do jetë akoma dhe më mirë, por gjithmonë do të renditet e dyta, sepse vendin e parë e ka zënë pasioni. Besoj se njerëzit arrijnë ta kuptojnë këtë. 


*- Cili është komplimenti më i këndshëm që ju kanë bërë?* 


- Njëherë, një person nga Gjermania më dërgoi një mesazh, ku më shkruante se vajzës së tij 18-vjeçare i kishte folur për Shqipërinë, por ajo nuk ndihej shqiptare. Në atë mesazh, ky baba që ishte doktor, më shkruante që, sapo vajza e tij kishte dëgjuar këngën time, ndihej krenare që ishte shqiptare. Janë pikërisht këto gjërat e vogla, që në të shumtën e rasteve të japin forcën t'i thuash vetes se, ja vlen ta bëj këtë gjë 


*- Jeni i lirë të jepni një mesazh për lexuesin.* 


- I përshëndes të gjithë lexuesit e gazetës suaj dhe të gjithë shqiptarët kudo që janë, veçanërisht ata që u pëlqen muzika ime. I falenderoj, nëse do të lexojnë artikullin që flet për mua. Mbase nga fillimi i gushtit do të bëj një recital për promovimin e albumit tim, mundësisht live, me shumë të ftuar dhe me një orkestër. Shpresoj që njerëzit ta dëgjojnë të gjithë dhe të vijnë në koncert, sepse për mendimin tim, këngët janë të të njëjtin nivel dhe uroj ta pëlqejnë albumin tim. Faleminderit!

----------


## nordashala

e ka dikush tekstin e THIRRJE E DESHPERUAR
OSE TE NJE KENGES ANGLISHT NUK JA DI EMRIN???????????????????

----------


## StormAngel

Me 16.09.2005 ne palestren sportive te Gostivarit koncert i madh i Alban Skenderajt me mysafire.  :shkelje syri: 
Pjesemarres:
Alban Skenderaj
Mariza Ikonomi
Arta Bajrami
Bertan Arsllani
Ylker Baliu
Viagra&Mc Mimo

etj etj

Hyrja: 200 denar, ose cik me shume se 3 euro.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

po qis i foto qe per menimin tim osht nom :P

----------


## EDUARDI

Nje kengetar me vlere ne te ardhmen 

me nje ze shume te bukur 

dhe me nje interpretim fantastik

eshte nje nga kengetaret me te vleresuar sot per sot dhe me cminin e Internetit

Un per vete kengen Vetem ty e kam pike te dobet

apo jo lal .e ke iden se per ke flas  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

*Alban Skenderaj* - *Fllad në shkretëtirë*


01 - Bukuri e frikshme 
02 - Deri në fund 
03 - Thirrje e dëshpruar 
04 - Vetem ty 
05 - E verteta ime 
06 - MY OASIS 
07 - Hapsira e një ëndrre
08 - Verso il blu  

.........

Album i mire, por nuk eshte mbajtur tempoja e "Vetem ty-së" - sidoqofte suksese Albanit ne projektet e ardhshme...

----------


## xhonxhofuri

Albani Kengetar i pa zbuluar eshte talent po nuk guxon njeriu me bo nje leke se me vrap do beje album aman nje keng boll e kishte se te tjerat nuk jan ndonje gje te bukur  max nje vit do eci dhe do lloci prapa  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erioni123

Besoj se Albani eshte nje djale i talentuar dhe me frymezim te madh per tekstet e 

kengeve.Por nga ana profesionale i duhet te punoj pak me te kenduarit Live.Pastaj

mund te them me plot gojen se eshte duke njitur shkallet si i madhi Elton Deda.

Persa i perket Ledines,ndoshta nuk ka aq simpati sa Albani por nga ana profesionale

eshte shume here me lart,dhe nuk eshte aq e lehte sa te kendosh tek Top Festi,

festivali Europian.Gjith te mirat

----------


## javac

I mire asht, amo kultivon muzike klasike te viteve 80-ta, qe nuk um pelqen aspak :buzeqeshje:

----------

